

Show HN: Visualizing Federal Employee 2012 Salary Data - udit99
http://federal-salaries.herokuapp.com/

======
udit99
Engima.io showcased their tool recently on HN with Federal Employee Salary
data. They provided a link to the data dump, which I decided to play around
with. I'll put the code on github once I've cleaned it up a bit.

